# shroomz



## Kilee (May 19, 2013)

I did shrooms for the first time today and I can honestly say it was the raddest experience I have ever encountered. I have never felt so at one with the universe and everything around me. It was as if I was in a different dimension of consciousness that was so happy and at peace and the vibes were so uplifting. I see everything for what it is now. Humans have ruined a planet that is naturally so beautiful. I don't understand why we try so hard to change our forms when we are so intricate and beautiful just being what we are. I feel as if now that I have this understanding that it would be nice to talk to some others that see the earth this way as well.

Ki


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 19, 2013)

Hell yeah I love mushrooms, still one of the only drugs I still do. All the positive mind expansion of acid without the negative side effects.


----------



## Drewski (May 20, 2013)

Welcome to the other side. You have a long way to go, but you made the right step.


----------



## dharma bum (May 20, 2013)

Try and get your hands on some ayahuasca... NOTHING will be the same.


----------



## Drewski (May 20, 2013)

dharma bum said:


> Try and get your hands on some ayahuasca... NOTHING will be the same.


 
I've never taken Ayahuasca but I know from extended research and reading/watching videos on other people's experiences that it isn't something you should try and "get your hands on" and do casually like you would mushrooms. This is something you need to have a reputable shaman present for in order for proper guidance and safety. There are many people that claim to be shamans that are fake so look out for that as well. Research retreats in Peru (yeah they cost a pretty penny) but they're worth it from the feedback I've read. You get to stay in resorts or in beautiful rainforests and have the most life changing experiences with the reassurance that you will always be safe and cared for by professionals. http://www.ayahuascasatsangha.org is the best I have seen so far as far as price and their mission of giving back and keeping it sustainable as opposed to making a profit off of this ayahuasca industry that has been booming. They are skeptic of this and assure you the money put down is to keep the location running. You can choose to donate after but you don't have to. You can even stay and help if they accept you. Good luck and remember psychedelics are a tool and should always be taken seriously. Taking them recreationally with friends is something I never recommend because it takes away from the inner journey they are supposed to be used for. Peace.


----------



## A2low240 (May 20, 2013)

Matt Derrick said:


> Hell yeah I love mushrooms, still one of the only drugs I still do. All the positive mind expansion of acid without the negative side effects.


 
Agreed,-- Nothing is better than laughing your ass off for 4+ hours over nothing at all. You know it was a good evening if your abs hurt in the morning.


----------



## dharma bum (May 20, 2013)

Drewski said:


> I've never taken Ayahuasca but I know from extended research and reading/watching videos on other people's experiences that it isn't something you should try and "get your hands on" and do casually like you would mushrooms. This is something you need to have a reputable shaman present for in order for proper guidance and safety. There are many people that claim to be shamans that are fake so look out for that as well. Research retreats in Peru (yeah they cost a pretty penny) but they're worth it from the feedback I've read. You get to stay in resorts or in beautiful rainforests and have the most life changing experiences with the reassurance that you will always be safe and cared for by professionals. http://www.ayahuascasatsangha.org is the best I have seen so far as far as price and their mission of giving back and keeping it sustainable as opposed to making a profit off of this ayahuasca industry that has been booming. They are skeptic of this and assure you the money put down is to keep the location running. You can choose to donate after but you don't have to. You can even stay and help if they accept you. Good luck and remember psychedelics are a tool and should always be taken seriously. Taking them recreationally with friends is something I never recommend because it takes away from the inner journey they are supposed to be used for. Peace.



You are exactly right. Ayahuasca is nothing to play with. When a buddy of mine started making it, it took about 6 months of trial and error before we got it right. And even then, I would still only do it every six months or so. It is DEFINITELY not a recreational drug and should never be abused. The only reason I brought it up is because it even makes shrooms feel synthetic.


----------



## cport420 (May 21, 2013)

Mushrooms are funny as fuck. Remember though kids you can always take more but you can't take less. Meaning if you eat a plate full of shrooms or the whole bag you may over shoot your intended destination. Some like that sorta shit though. Crazy fuckers.


----------



## astralpunk (Jun 7, 2013)

taking magic mushrooms is always a wonderful experience! I'm glad you had a great journey...because it truly is a journey. I, personally, feel there is no better experience than to learn who you are in terms of the universe...

We are all connected in a universal matrix of energies, and it's sad that some of us don't see it, or that we are mislead by this materialistic and skeptical reality. We are made out of pure love energy, here to experience everything in human/physical form to learn, develop, and grow 

the journey of life requires no destination, only occupants!


----------



## vdem1 (Jun 13, 2013)

<3 psilo. One of the only things I'll still dabble with. I have YET to have a bad experience from them and I've eaten them more times than I can possibly count. Always making me smile/laugh and everything is just so damn beautiful <3


----------



## Beegod Santana (Jun 19, 2013)

Ayahuasca tourism makes me fucking laugh. Have fun at burning man!

Spending thousands of dollars to feel closer to the earth... right.


----------



## thistakesheart (Jun 19, 2013)

I took shrooms once and my wife wasn't happy about it ::bored:: . Ruined my whole trip .


----------



## dharma bum (Jun 20, 2013)

Beegod Santana said:


> Ayahuasca tourism makes me fucking laugh. Have fun at burning man!
> 
> Spending thousands of dollars to feel closer to the earth... right.



The only money I ever spent on it was for vine and leaf/bark online and a cheap crock pot to brew it in.


----------



## Beegod Santana (Jun 20, 2013)

dharma bum said:


> The only money I ever spent on it was for vine and leaf/bark online and a cheap crock pot to brew it in.


 
Exactly, no need to spend thousands of dollars to pay someone for a "spiritual" ceremony a continent away. A guide from South America isn't going to be much of a guide for an American simply because a true guru must be a reflection of the student's energy. If your guru lives a life completely different from yours in every way, there isn't gonna be a lot of middle ground to reflect on.

Anyways its just DMT. Pussies.


----------

